# Easy Pineapple Sherbet....lf



## Filus59602 (Sep 22, 2002)

EASY PINEAPPLE SHERBET 
RDJ - e-mail 

15 ounces canned crushed pineapple in juice -- undrained 
1 1/4 cups pineapple juice -- unsweetened 
1/4 cup sugar 
12 ounces lemon-lime soda -- chilled 
3/4 cup evaporated skimmed milk 

Drain crushed pineapple, reserving 3/.4 cup juice; set pineapple aside. 
Combine reserved mixture juice, 1 1/4 cups pineapple juice, and sugar in 
a saucepan; bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer, stirring 
occasionally, 3 minutes or until sugar dissolves. Pour into a large 
bowl; cover and chill. Stir in lemon-lime soda and milk. Pour into the 
freezer container of a 5-quart hand-turned or electric freezer. Freeze 
according to manufacturer's instructions. Transfer to a large bowl; fold 
in crushed pineapple. Store in freezer. Yield: approx. 8 servings. 

Per Serving: 114 Calories; trace Fat (0.9% calories from fat); 2g 
Protein; 27g Carbohydrate; trace Dietary Fiber; 1mg Cholesterol; 33mg 
Sodium. ++++ Exchanges: 1 Fruit; 0 Non-Fat Milk; 1/2 Other Carbohydrates.


----------

